# fiber and weight loss



## kristyann (Feb 5, 2003)

Many healthy eating plans promote foods high in insoluble fiber which I cannot tolerate. Does this mean I'll never lose the extra 10-15 pounds I'm carrying?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

No. I have dropped about 25 lbs and kept it (more or less) off for some years with periodic low fat diets combined with cardiovascular exercise. There are many ways to skin that cat.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You can lose weight on ANY diet.You do not need to eat special foods to lose weight.High fiber foods tend to be filling so they trick you into eating less when you do not think you are. That is why diets include them. Most diets try to fool you into eating fewer calories. Whether they do it with fiber or all fat all the time with no carbs and no fiber like Atkins is in the early stages.If you put 1/2 to 2/3 of what you eat now on your plate for EVERY meal and every snack you will lose weight without changing in anyway which food you eat.You can lose weight eating only donuts and poptarts if you ate fewer calories of those two things than you burn. (it wouldn't be healthy, but if that made you eat only 1200-1500 calories a day you would lose weight)K.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

kristyann said:


> Many healthy eating plans promote foods high in insoluble fiber which I cannot tolerate. Does this mean I'll never lose the extra 10-15 pounds I'm carrying?


I found that when I stick to greens that helps with my weight loss. So spinach, broccoli, bok choy have worked well for me and I drink a large glass of water before eating it fills up my stomach and limits the amount I eat. Good Luck and keep us up to date on how you are progressing.


----------

